# Want to step up in size ....need help



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Was thinking of stepping up to a 70 / 80 inch but I'm a plasma lover and they are way out of my budget ... Hate to say it but is LCD LED my only choice .... I hate off axis issues .... Any suggestions on something close to a plasma are greatly appreciated thanks !!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Check out some of the higher end Panasonic LED/LCD sets with their IPS panels. This type of display is a considerable improvement over the older LCD displays. They advertise a 178 degree angle for the IPS. I have an ET5 set and it does have a pretty wide viewing angle without much light fall off.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What's your budget?


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Tonto I want to say up to 1800 but if I have go a lil more then 2K but being I'm ignorant to LCD / led I'm leery of over spending ...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

patroadrunner said:


> Tonto I want to say up to 1800 but if I have go a lil more then 2K but being I'm ignorant to LCD / led I'm leery of over spending ...


You'll be hard pressed to find a 70 or 80" with plasma quality for that price. Vizio would be about your only choice in that range, maybe there 2014 lineup would be something you could look into but even then the blacks won't be nearly as dark, buy may be good enough for your liking. All of the new models will be backlit displays with local dimming so that will help some.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can do it with older tech...not a smart TV, but with so many smart options around, it doesn't have to be (like my X-box or Exfinity TV).

http://www.rythercamera.com/catalog/product_info.php?csv=nt&products_id=47874

That's a nice TV for the price. Now you can always visit your local stores & look for demo units that are being slashed for this years new models also.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Will look into thanks, not in need of smartness or 3d just give me picture that pops and doesn't fade away if you look at it on an angle .....why Panasonic you abandon me why !!!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I did think they made an 80 inch plasma that can be had by mere mortals. If I was thinking 80 I would probably see if I could stretch it to 90 and go projection.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry..... any 70-80+ in TV in the sub $2K pricerage will look like 

I have a several year old Mits Diamons 73in DLP which would be what I would suggest looking for if your budget is so low and you want a big screen. Try to find a used one somewhere and go that route..... yea the cabnet is probably 18in thick or so.... I think you are MUCH better off getting a better quality smaller TV vs a low end large TV

I went to the local audio shop a few days ago due to my TV needing new light cannons or whatever they are called, debating on buying new vs fixing this 7yr old TV. They had several Sharp TV with their 90+in TV in a room as well as a 80in. The 90in looked like ..... horrible quality.... no colors...detail etc in a dark home theatre room. The other TV which now that I think of it was either a 70 or 80in was priced around $5.5K and had excellent quality. Black was black and excellent detail/color/etc..... sales dood told me that Sharp and Pioneer Elite had a thing for a while and sharp uses a lot of their tech

If you can push the dollar amount closer to $3K I would give a visit to your local shop that carries sharp (A company I have never been a fan of in the past). The sales guy at a local store had if I recall a 70in prices at $2600 which has everything the $5.5K TV had minus if I recal 4K upscaling and something else I cannot recall. Maybe it was 3d & flawless panel?? He stated Sharp had a order on these TV's then the buyer backed out or possibly the store closed so they have them on clearance. 

I didn't look at the TV's from the side so no input on how they look from there.


----------

